# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Concrete stumps

## ajm

Anyone on the north side of Brisbane got any concrete stumps laying about that you want gone? I am in need of several to edge my new water tank spot. While condition doesn't really phase me, my wife would like them to not be completely crapped out with concrete cancer.  
Would also be interested if you know of anywhere I might find some, think demo sites that you pass on your way to work.  
Cheers. 
Se

----------


## sol381

there's a mob at hemmant that sell new stumps, but maybe try a house raising company like ace posts and beams.. I think they just dump them after a raise. I may be doing a raise up build under reno job at corinda and they have quite a few there that will end up as landfill. How soon do you need them.

----------


## ajm

Funny that location; Corinda. Someone on gumtree flogging off 8 for $60. Good price just can't help me load them. Looking to get some ASAP. need 30 linear metres worth to provide a mini retaining wall for the new water tank pad. 
When ate you doing your work? 
Se

----------


## sol381

looking to start in about a month.  they are bloody heavy.. how were you planning on transporting them.   Sleepers not an option for you.

----------


## ajm

Could use sleepers but.... old posts are often free and, as mentioned by you, bloody heavy. With the sleepers, I would need vertical posts also which means digging on top of the extra cost. 
Was thinking car trailer with winch would be the go for hauling posts. 
Se

----------


## sol381

yeah depends what length you are looking at as well .. 200 x 200 stumps are pretty much 100kg per metre. 6ft stumps would be about doable i think.

----------


## ajm

Ended up using treated pine bollards that I scored from a local lookout when it was "refreshed". They are all about 1.2m long. Laid them out and then drove posts around the outside of them to hold them in place. Going to use concrete rubble then crusher dust as the pad for the tanks. 
Se

----------

